# Depo Lupron not being paid by Medicare



## adweaver (Jul 27, 2011)

I billed for a Depo Lupron injection to Medicare. They are denying this stating the patient is in a skilled nursing facility. What can I do to get this paid?


----------



## armen (Jul 27, 2011)

adweaver said:


> I billed for a Depo Lupron injection to Medicare. They are denying this stating the patient is in a skilled nursing facility. What can I do to get this paid?



Call to SNF and ask them to reimburse you. We do the same.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jul 27, 2011)

We bill the SNFs as invoices. Here is the link to the list you need to use to see if you file to the SNF or to Medicare. If it says no then file Medicare and it is says yes we file to the SNF. Hope this helps

http://www.wahsa.org/snfhelp.pdf


----------

